# First planted tank-29 gallon



## Aceofspades (Sep 10, 2008)

I have been picking the stuff I wanna get for this planted puffer tank. I just want to ask you guys if everything looked good because I already bought a light once and it ended up not being enough.

Tank-29 gallon tall 30x12x19
Filter-Eheim Classic Canister 2215 115$

Nova Extreme HO Light Fixture - 2 x 39W - T5 - Freshwater - 36 in. 2.8 wpg $79.99
http://www.aquariumguys.com/current-nova-extreme-actinic36.html

Milwaukee Co2 Aquarium Combo-This is really expensive but wont it work for any size tank If I ever upgrade to a bigger tank
http://www.co2-canisters.com/index1.htm

Some of the plants I know I want so far are amazon swords, java fern, hygros, Heteranthera, zosterifolia.


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a 29 shrimp tank that used to have a 2213 on it. I sold it and replaced it with a 2215. The 2213 just wasnt providing enough flow.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Aug 5, 2008)

Another thought for lighting is www.AHsupply.com their lights are amazing. I have 1 55W Powercompact on my 29 gal and it works very nice. I was also able to retrofit it into an all glass light fixture so it looks stock.....very slick. You get alot more usable light with their parabolic reflectors.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Aceofspades said:


> I have been picking the stuff I wanna get for this planted puffer tank. I just want to ask you guys if everything looked good because I already bought a light once and it ended up not being enough.
> 
> Tank-29 gallon tall 30x12x19
> Filter-Eheim Classic Canister 2215 115$
> ...


you mean it will work with any size tank right? So far it sound good to me, what kind of substrate are you going to use? How about ferts? Don't start with a photo period over eight hours, it will keep your problems down.


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

My 2215 stopped working yesterday after 90 days. First issue I have had with a Classic in close to 15 yrs..

Anyway, I bought it online from Petsmart and since they are no longer carrying it I took it to the local store and returned it.

I got full credit, and before I went in I printed the price for the ECCO lines for them to match.

Anyway, I traded it straight across for the ECCO 2236 it is rated to 80 gallons and pushes 185gph. 20gph more than the 2215. It comes with the Efhisubstrat Pro while the 2215 came with the old efhisubstrat.

Petsmart has it for $94.99 

Just a thought.. I love the simplicity of this ecco. Plus it comes with a priming handle and better media.. forgot to add, they are offering free shipping as well, if you can get it local.

Just a heads up.


----------



## Aceofspades (Sep 10, 2008)

chagovatoloco said:


> you mean it will work with any size tank right? So far it sound good to me, what kind of substrate are you going to use? How about ferts? Don't start with a photo period over eight hours, it will keep your problems down.


Im gonna use eco-complete and I havent looked in ferts yet maybe excel? Iv heard it kills some plants tho.



fshfanatic said:


> My 2215 stopped working yesterday after 90 days. First issue I have had with a Classic in close to 15 yrs..
> 
> Anyway, I traded it straight across for the ECCO 2236 it is rated to 80 gallons and pushes 185gph. 20gph more than the 2215. It comes with the Efhisubstrat Pro while the 2215 came with the old efhisubstrat.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Its more powerfull and cheaper then the one I was going to buy. Also can you tell me what size tubing the Ecco2236 has im getting a inline heater and I need to know the size. I also changed the lighting to a kit off A H supply like Brewboy74 suggest. Its alot more light for the same price 110 watts instead of 78. I hope 3.9 watts per gallon isnt going to be to much But Im going to hang the light above the tank so i will lose some light their. I was also thinking I could just cycle the lights and only have both on for 3-4 hours per day.

2 x 55 watt Bright Kit 
55 Watt 6700K Compact Bulb x2


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

12/16 Mm


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> 12/16 Mm


aka 1/2"


----------

